
Ask HN: How do you make sure to not go headstrong when coding up a new feature? - achie27
I am fairly new at a startup, and as such know little about business logic, and a lot of times I tend to misanalyze the scope (as in the files and&#x2F;or repos that will be changed) of a new feature when starting to code.<p>What steps do you guys take to ensure that whatever you have thought up is largely correct when you don&#x27;t have proper specs?
======
mrkeen
It won't be right. You'll never have proper specs.

Be able to get feedback from a customer/stakeholder early and often.

Instead of aiming for correctness, aim to be able to respond to change.

